Ask HN: Why doesn't Apple sell servers? - joseluisq
======
davelnewton
Ignoring the old XServes:

Why would they?

OSX is positioned as a desktop, consumer platform. There's little reason to
try to unseat cheaper Unix-like platforms. It's a market saturated with a
gazillion performant alternatives.

The amount of support and sales required to make it a profitable line would
remove Apple's focus from their core products (let's be honest, it's iOS, and
to a lesser extent, OSX).

------
chenster
It does.
[http://www.apple.com/lae/osx/server/](http://www.apple.com/lae/osx/server/)

------
cjbprime
They sell the Mac Mini and the Mac Pro. They used to sell a rackmount XServe
but they stopped. The Mac Mini fits in datacenter racks quite well, and the
Mac Pro works for when you have the space for it.

Presumably not enough people wanted to buy rackmount XServes to make it
worthwhile to produce them.

~~~
joseluisq
Maybe low business strategy? I don't think that large companies are using Mac
OS X Server.. or?

~~~
pmontra
Some services are built around racks of Minis and Pros. Online tests for iOS
apps and I don't remember what image processing service that needs to use OSX.

